
Which state swears the most? - Flemlord
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/12/congratulations-ohio-you-are-the-sweariest-state-in-the-union/281988/
======
infinitebattery
I honestly wonder how they calculated the data for this. I was searching
through the comments on that website, and one user suggested it might have
been through phone calls to centers? I definitely would like to see some
sources though.

